# Wlan Karte oder Stick



## Kindercola (11. Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

mein alter ~10,-€ "teurer" WLAN Stick hat sich nun nach 5 Jahren verabschiedet... bzw. er läuft halt inzwischen einfach unzuverlässig. Ständig bricht das Signal weg und bleibt auch für ne gute Stunde weg bevor sich der Stick wieder verbindet. Manuelles Verbinden bringt dann auch nichts. Smartphones laufen aber alle am WLAN ganz normal.

Nun hatte ich mir dann diesen Modell bestellt Netgear AC1200 DualBand WIFI ab €' '35,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und geht auch heute wieder zurück. 
Grund: die Geschwindigkeit für Downloads ist klasse, die Pings in Spielen waren mir 1) viel zu hoch und haben dauernd geschwankt. 


Wäre hier eine interne PCIE WLAN Karte besser geeignet als ein Stick ? Die Antennen kann man bei den meisten Modellen inzwischen ja gut positionieren. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Standortbedingungen: meine Fritzbox 7560 steht bei uns in unserer Wohnküche da diese recht zentral gelegen ist. Der Rechner steht im 1.OG und das WLAN Signal hat dann geschätzt 5-6m Luftlinie zum Rechner und muss durch Deckenpanele und einer Betondecke hindurch.
Mit den NetgearStick hatte ich im 5Ghz Netz lt. Anzeige noch 3 Balken gehabt und 2,4Ghz voll.


P.S. ich weiß das ein normales Lan-Kabel die beste Option wäre. Dies zu verlegen wurde aber von der Familienministerin für innere Angelegenheiten abgelehnt  Kabelkanäle möchte Sie nicht und die Wand auffräsen möchte sie auch nicht, da wir "Edelputz" an der Wand haben^^
Getestet ob meine Leitung stabil läuft hatte ich mit einem Kabel auch schon und das quer durchs Haus gelegt^^ -> kam alles bestens an


----------



## Gerry1984 (11. Januar 2019)

Muss nicht PCIe sein, gibt auch gute WLAN-Adapter die über USB gut laufen und wo der Ping in Ordnung ist.

Hab hier als Übergangs/Notlösung das Teil hier um 20€: ASUS USB-N14 ab €'*'19,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Ist aktuell bei meiner Bruder am PC im EInsatz bis wir ein Kabel verlegt haben, das eilt aber nicht. Mit LAN-Kabel haben wir hier einen Ping von 5ms, mit dem WLAN-Modul 8ms. Getestet mit speedtest.net

Mit reinen WLAN USB-STicks hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht dass die eigentlich nicht so schlecht sind, aber Probleme haben wenn z.B. hinten eingesteckt ist und dann der PC zwischen der Luftlinie Stick-Router ist. Mit einem USB-Verlängerungskabel und ann schön weit weg den Stick vom PC positinieren läuft so ein Stick wesentlich stabiler. Hatte vor dem ASUS einen kleinen Netgear Stick der hat aber auch nach drei jahren spoaradischem Betrieb den Geist aufgegeben. Lief so aber auch ganz stabil und mit brauchbarem Ping.


----------



## marvin_ (11. Januar 2019)

Falls du dich für eine Wlan-Karte entscheiden würdest, rate ich zu einem wo Antennen am PC-Gehäuse befestigt werden können. Ansonsten muss immer ein Adapter irgendwo rumstehen.


----------



## Kindercola (11. Januar 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Muss nicht PCIe sein, gibt auch gute WLAN-Adapter die über USB gut laufen und wo der Ping in Ordnung ist.
> 
> Hab hier als Übergangs/Notlösung das Teil hier um 20€: ASUS USB-N14 ab €'*'19,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
> 
> Ist aktuell bei meiner Bruder am PC im EInsatz bis wir ein Kabel verlegt haben, das eilt aber nicht. Mit LAN-Kabel haben wir hier einen Ping von 5ms, mit dem WLAN-Modul 8ms. Getestet mit speedtest.net



Nen Ping von 8ms hatte ich bei speedtest auch mit den Stick. Hab ich diverse Seiten selbstständig angepingt hatte ich das selbe Bild wie bei Onlinegames. Massive Pingschwankungen bis über 300.
Glaube aber das der Stick mir "zu langsam" wäre. Nicht falsch verstehen, die selbe Geschwindigkeit hatte mein TP-Link stick auch gehabt und der lief ja recht lange problemslos. Bloß kam oben damals auch nicht die volle Leistung an.
Mit dem NetgearStick kam diesmal ja wenigstens die volle Bandbreite oben an, jedoch halt mit starken Lags 



Marvin_ schrieb:


> Falls du dich für eine Wlan-Karte entscheiden würdest, rate ich zu einem wo Antennen am PC-Gehäuse befestigt werden können. Ansonsten muss immer ein Adapter irgendwo rumstehen.


Wäre es nicht von der Positionierung besser die Antenne eben nicht genau hinterm Rechner zu haben? So kann man die Antennen doch besser ausrichten wo man den besten Empfang im Raum hat.


----------



## marvin_ (11. Januar 2019)

Ja das stimmt natürlich. Ich meinte wo beides geht. ASUS PCE-AC56 AC1300 PCIe WLAN Karte - Netzwerkkarten WLAN PCIe | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Allerdings sollte die Empfangsqualität der meißten Wlan Karten doch hinreichen sein, nehme ich an? Weil ich habe die günstigste von Asus und da ist der Empfang in unsrem Wlan subotimalen Haus immer perfekt.


----------



## Kindercola (11. Januar 2019)

Achso^^
Ja Empfangsqualität hatte ich ja oben mit dem Stick beschrieben.

Werde mir denke mal solch eine Karte bestellen und dann mal gucken wie´s wird. Downloadgeschwindigkeit wird sicher genauso gut sein wie beim Stick. Mal sehen wie die Pings aussehen^^


----------



## Kindercola (17. Januar 2019)

Um mal ein kleines Feedback zu geben:

Entschieden habe ich mich für diese Karte hier Gigabyte GC-WB1733D-I Rev. 1.0 ab €' '29,54 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

Positives:
sie läuft 
einfache Installation, einstecken, starten und Treiber installiert
stabile Verbindung ohne nervige Pingschwankungen
Magnetfuß für die Antenne

negativ:
Die Arretierung der Antenne ist etwas wackelig, hält aber.. macht halt nur keinen qualitativen Eindruck.

Ansonsten kann ich jetzt ganz bequem meine Internetleitung ausreizen


----------

